# Making the OBX header work.



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

What is needed to get the obx header to work? Which welds need to be fixed?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi I see you are new here. Please at least try using the search feature first.

There are many threads on here about this header, I suggest instead of making a new thread, you can bump an old one.

Pick One:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3467205-OBX-header-for-2.5l-!-!&highlight=OBX+Header
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-and-test-pipe-MKV-2.5l&highlight=OBX+Header
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4891169-OBX-headers....&highlight=OBX+Header
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wer-(longer)-OBX-headers&highlight=OBX+Header
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...yone-with-OBX-headers!!!&highlight=OBX+Header
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-s-other-than-OBX-and-EJ&highlight=OBX+Header
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-pipe-with-high-flow-cat&highlight=OBX+Header
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...and-Tsudo-DP-amp-Exhaust&highlight=OBX+Header


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

none of those links posted specifically help, there is a mention of what should be done, some contradictions and no follow through, no pictures, and no specific steps on how to make it work, half of those threads have died for a reason, old inaccurate info/opinions, Im in the same boat as the OP except at the this point ive squeezed the trigger order the obx header, and tsudo downpipe and will attempt to make it all work together, i think i will try to document it and post a diy in a forum this should be done mid spring


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks blitz. Those links didn't help me at all but I didn't want to reply as I am new and didn't want to get flamed. I wonder how much different it would be seeing as I have the usp downpipe. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I had to replace all exhaust studs and fab a mid pipe. Its a bit of a pita, good luck.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

2.5_Twizz said:


> What is needed to get the obx header to work? Which welds need to be fixed?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Heres a link to a thread I did a while ago, show pic of mid pipe you need to make. Simple welding skills can acomplish it. Longer studs are needed. All thats need for the mid pipe is a flange, 45 bend, flex section and some straight.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5475301-Little-catch-can-fun-in-the-garage....


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

RedRumGTI said:


> Heres a link to a thread I did a while ago, show pic of mid pipe you need to make. Simple welding skills can acomplish it. Longer studs are needed. All thats need for the mid pipe is a flange, 45 bend, flex section and some straight.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5475301-Little-catch-can-fun-in-the-garage....


So if I buy a OBX header I'll have to modify the test pipe I have?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

2.5_Twizz said:


> So if I buy a OBX header I'll have to modify the test pipe I have?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I wouldn't bother modiying the test pipe you have, sell it. The materials are one about $70 shipped for the mid pipe with high flow cat. Check out mandrelbendingsolutions.com


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm going Wednesday to get my OBX header installed. Im letting the shop do all the work but ill fill you guys in. I only have one question. It looks like there is a sensor of some sort on the stock header and no port on the OBX set. anyone experience this?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

KyleLaughs said:


> I'm going Wednesday to get my OBX header installed. Im letting the shop do all the work but ill fill you guys in. I only have one question. It looks like there is a sensor of some sort on the stock header and no port on the OBX set. anyone experience this?


Thats your O2 sensor. You will need to weld in a bung on the new headers if it doesnt have one. It will need to be welding in at the collector.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> Thats your O2 sensor. You will need to weld in a bung on the new headers if it doesnt have one. It will need to be welding in at the collector.


mine was on the pipe afterwards, at the very begining


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> mine was on the pipe afterwards, at the very begining


That will work also, Thats what I didnt with my headers. 

I was just getting at the point that it wont be mounted as far up as it is on the stock manifold or it ill only be reading one cylinder.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

In for results from Kylelaughs and just generally to see how this pans out. I've been thinking about getting those headers to add obnoxious sound and i know the owner of a custom exhaust shop nearby. Id like to see how hard it is for them to get it fit and working because i've been thinking about getting that header too.


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

Ya I made the last one  sorry for not delivering. I'll take pictures once I'm under it again. After all I've done the car is LOUD. (full tsudo exhaust and the OBX headers) but not to me in particular. cruising is fine and even when stepping on it the cabin is quiet. It's more so to everyone behind me. A friend driving behind me described it as 100 chimps being raped by a gorillas.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah i watched that thread like a hawk, rabbitlvr, to see what you did, but you never delivered 
so now im trying to get it to work on my car, im working out the different flanges, o2 bung spots, and managing time, currently full time student, full time employee and full time tired as f**k, never get to tinker with my car and all my parts are sitting in my room makes me frustrated:banghead:

pics and some sound clips would be dope rabbitlvr


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

So after 8 hours, the install was a success. The shop was an old school hot rod kind of place and they had never done 2.5 header install before, but they basically custom fabbed my whole downpipe. a 3 bolt flange and mandrel bent pipe plus they cut the flex pipe off my test pipe. Ill add a video clip later, when i go to work. 

All in all, 3 bolt flange cut and welded to a new down pipe with a hole drilled in the side and an 02 bung welded in.


----------



## TheJordanWhitten (Apr 27, 2013)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> I had to replace all exhaust studs and fab a mid pipe. Its a bit of a pita, good luck.


Sorry to bring this back up:/ why did you have to replace the studs? 

A friend just gave me a set of obx headers and I have everything but the 3 bolt flange (what diameter is it?) so I'm going to give it a shot.

Thanks!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

the thickness of the flange makes it so the studs aren't long enough.


----------



## TheJordanWhitten (Apr 27, 2013)

DerekH said:


> the thickness of the flange makes it so the studs aren't long enough.


I see, is that the case with the v3 / new one?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

i believe eventually there was a version with recessed bolt holes but i don't know which one that was or if it is even fact or just misinformation that has been passed around. i can say for sure though that for my ej header that was the issue so im assuming it is for the ej clone as well.


----------



## TheJordanWhitten (Apr 27, 2013)

DerekH said:


> i believe eventually there was a version with recessed bolt holes but i don't know which one that was or if it is even fact or just misinformation that has been passed around. i can say for sure though that for my ej header that was the issue so im assuming it is for the ej clone as well.


That makes sense, what size bolts did you end up getting/using? 

Thanks for the help btw!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

i was able to barely make it work with the stock studs and the half height bolt that came with the header. this was like 4 years ago now so i have no idea what size they were. i believe there was a post made somewhere about using bolts instead of a stud and a nut, that is probably the way i would go if i were to do it again.


----------

